# Has anyone used John cerda?



## Jonjhawk (Nov 29, 2015)

Has anyone used john for their vizsla or a similar breed and had any luck? We are in the kc area and looking for a cheaper soft hand trainer with pretty flexible work time. So far he's our number one choice just need to see if anyone has worked with him. Other recommendations will be helpful too


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry I don't have any knowledge of him. You might want to check with the vizsla club in your area, to see if people have used him, and their thoughts.

The one I have heard good things about in your area is Jon Hann, Perfection Kennels. 
He's doing a seminar at my local vizsla club this year. 
He's not going to be cheap, but cheap can windup costing you a lot more in the long run.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Jonjhawk said:


> Has anyone used john for their vizsla or a similar breed and had any luck? We are in the kc area and looking for a cheaper soft hand trainer with pretty flexible work time. So far he's our number one choice just need to see if anyone has worked with him. Other recommendations will be helpful too


I live in Manhattan about two hours west of you. The name sounds familiar but nothing really hits me. I'll ask around. 

I know a guy who has been to Jon Hann's seminar and speaks very highly of him. But he is pricey. 

Where did you get your vizsla from? 

I am, and always will be a big supporter of Maurice Lindley.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we all more than like Lindley. I mentioned Hann because of location.


----------

